# Spraying weeds early



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

does anyone see an advantage in spraying roundup on bermudagrass hay field early???

I usaly just wait till we get the week of 70 degree nights before a spray.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Do it every year. Tank mix of Prowl (generic), Roundup, 2 4d, and Dicamba. Here, 1st application is the middle of March. 2nd application 4-6 weeks later with Prowl only.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I was planning to spray all of mine in a 2-3 weeks, but I went out in one that I seeded last year and I've got Common Bermuda greening up in it. All the others still look dormant.


----------

